# Should I let '99 Altima idle in cold weather?



## robnelle (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello there everyone! I've been a lurker since early november and this is my first post. I just moved to a colder climate a few months ago and wanted to know If I should idle my car to warm it up before driving in cold weather. I'm in Indy and the temps now are below freezing. I've heard some say I should and some say not to and someone told me to check and see what the manual says. Well the manual says nothing about it. What do you think?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You should always let your car idle for a few minutes before driving it. You want the oil to be everyone in the engine before you start moving. Colder weather means it'll take longer for the oil to move where it needs to. Having it idle for 5 maybe even 10 minutes (you're pushing it with 10) is fine. But I wouldn't let it idle for longer than that. in 5 minutes you'll be warm in no time once you start moving. That's what I do and I live in NH... little colder. But that's my 2C. Everyone has a different opinion on how long it should idle though, so you'll hear different from all over the place.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't wait. But I also go easy until the temp gauge reads normal.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, theres different trains of thought on this. pretty much anymore with the newer oiling systems, the oil is at the top of the head pretty quickly and if youre using the correct viscosity oil, you should be fine on a cold start. i usually wait, if i have the time, about 30 seconds on cold mornings so the o2 sensor has a chance to heat up. i can tell because my air/fuel ratio gauge starts bouncing once the o2 sensor is hot.


----------



## Rastatt055 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well I had to read this post and all was fine until you got advice on cold weather running from Arizona. (sorry Asleep, no offence). I know about operating machinery in cold weather. It takes less than 15 seconds for your oil to be at operating temperature or else you are using the wrong viscosity. I agree with gfriedman on taking it easy at first. I drove in -40 C ( -40 F ) many times. No problems. Fortunately, I live in much warmer climate now.


----------

